# Help....What goes here....



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Can someone tell me if there is supposed to be a rubber ring or washer that goes inbetween the coilover top plate and the stock camber????? Im desperate...











yes this pic is the pic from the project 200sx but its the same as mine....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *Can someone tell me if there is supposed to be a rubber ring or washer that goes inbetween the coilover top plate and the stock camber????? Im desperate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No rubber ring in the front, it will mess everything up. The upper bearing in the hat wont work.

Mike


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

so its metal touching metal? wouldnt that crank together whenu hit a bump or a hole?
the instructions on the coilovers and AGX's said to use the strut assembly...i wish someone here local has this set up so I can see


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I wish I knew exactly what you were reffering to.


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

IIRC, there should be a thrust bearing in between the aluminum top hat and the strut mount bracket.

the thrust bearing should give those 2 metal pieces about ~2mm of space in between. that bearing will allow the strut to rotate when steering.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

correct


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Finally...thank you...buy that man a beer  

what is IIRC?
so its a rubber bearing, right? I knew there wasnt supposed to be metal to metal
does that come with the strut or the coilover or is a stock part I can get in the strut assembly?


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

IIRC = if i remember correctly?

you should get it in your stock strut assembly. if it's old, go ahead and replace it. it's about $6-7 from dealer and it's plastic.

gosh i miss my GC coilover setup.

dus


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

excellent...I will check...there were so many parts from the stock set up and I wanst sure what to use and what not to use. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

If I Recall Correctly.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *If I Recall Correctly. *


I need a book on chatting and fourm verbage and lingo LOL


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

hey you got lol down, that's a start


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I ended up raising it up until I have time to work on this more...Im goin to have to take each one off and basically redo the whole thing  what a pain
it drives great with it raised up abit but looks dumb


----------

